# Your fucking favorite Halloween movies



## Jena (Oct 15, 2013)

You heard me. What are they.

(note: movie doesn't have to be about halloween, it can just be a horror movie that you like to watch in October.)


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2013)

I think a group of friends and I watched The Army of Darkness and Dawn of the Dead (Original) last Halloween. 

They were awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2013)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2013)

Child's Play series 

Nightmare on Elm Street (original and remake)

Scream series


----------



## Lace (Oct 15, 2013)

The Saw movies


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2013)

Trick R Treat.  Not my favorite.  But a solid addition to the Halloween library.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2013)

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2013)

pokemon the first movie


----------



## Grape (Oct 16, 2013)

Scary Movie 1
Scary Movie 2


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2013)

Alvin and the Chipmunks Meet Frankenstein


----------



## Vicious (Oct 16, 2013)

Trick 'r Treat and The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (old cartoon) are two movies I usually have to watch around Halloween (I even get emotional as I watch that old cartoon because it brings back memories - watched it just about every Halloween). I also love the South Park and Simpsons Halloween specials.

EDIT: I try to watch as much as I can of Halloween movies. Hocus Pocus, Halloweentown, Friday the 13th movies, Nightmare on Elm Street movies, Halloween Movies, Young Frankenstein, and a bunch of others..


----------



## Violence (Oct 16, 2013)

Scooby Doo on Zombie Island and Scooby Doo and Witch's Ghost


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Narcissus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 17, 2013)

Candyman and Casper, the first one with teen Christina Ricci.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2013)

Hocus Pocus is the one that gets me into the Halloween spirit the most.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 17, 2013)

The Exorcist is still holding up well after 40 years so that


----------



## James Bond (Oct 17, 2013)

Not a movie but I like to marathon the old Treehouse of Horrors.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 26, 2013)

Birds and Carrie.


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 26, 2013)

Tim Burton shits


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 26, 2013)

_Batman Forever_ (yeah I said it).


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Not a movie but I like to marathon the old Treehouse of Horrors.



[youtube]5yGJGTjV2WE[/youtube]


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 26, 2013)

Hocus                    Pocus


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2013)

Arachnophobia
Creepshow
Nightmare Before Christmas
Anything with Freddy Kruger/Jason


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 27, 2013)

Ghostbusters.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 27, 2013)

Philadelphia


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2013)

Hocus Pocus and


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 28, 2013)

Halloween 1 + 2

Carrie

Psycho

The Thing (1982)

The Fog (1980)

The Deadly Spawn

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 

A Nightmare on Elm Street + Dream Warriors (the best one in the series in my book).

Friday the 13th Part 2, 3, 4, and 6. Jason Lives is my favorite, but Richard Brooker was fucking menacing as Jason in part 3, while the others listed were quite suspenseful.

I'm going to watch the original Nightmare on Elm Street on blu-ray with my dad this week, and also the Halloween 35th anniversary edition as well. I watched Texas Chainsaw the other day on blu-ray, and it's still a classic. That diner scene at the end though... it never leaves me.


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 29, 2013)

The Shining
The original Ring and the Grudge (the Japanese versions, not the laughable American versions)
Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Cord (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, let's do this (in no particular order):


A Nightmare on Elm's Street (franchise)
Child's Play series 
Urban Legends
Wishing Stairs (Korean)
Shutter (Thai version)
The Ring (Japanese version)
Jeepers Creepers
Scream
Wind Chill
The Last House on the Left (exploitation-horror)

Top Halloween Movie:

Casper


----------



## Stripes (Oct 30, 2013)

Halloween Town. The trilogy. Fuck you if you disagree.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Scary Godmother is cool.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 4, 2013)

The Cabin In The Woods


----------

